# unibond anti mould sealant. safe for aquariums when dry?



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a leaky fluval 305 external filter and after looking at it, i think i can fix the leak pretty easily. Its an old filter so i dont want to spend any money on aquarium silicone but i do have some unibond silicone left over from when i refurbished the bathroom recently.

Its a water proof silicone that you use around the edge of showers and sinks etc. Although it wont be in the tank itself, and will be used to plug a few minor leaks around the seal of the filter, im worried it may be toxic to fish even when dry.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 11, 2014)

sezra said:


> I have a leaky fluval 305 external filter and after looking at it, i think i can fix the leak pretty easily. Its an old filter so i dont want to spend any money on aquarium silicone but i do have some unibond silicone left over from when i refurbished the bathroom recently.
> 
> Its a water proof silicone that you use around the edge of showers and sinks etc. Although it wont be in the tank itself, and will be used to plug a few minor leaks around the seal of the filter, im worried it may be toxic to fish even when dry.



I would not use anything with mold inhibitors, yes, they are toxic....GE silicone 1, or similar products are best...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

i thought as much. Just wanted to double check. thanks guys.


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

Correct, no mold stuff in tank. Even when dry it has the inhibitors.

The non-inhibitor ones like some (not all) of the GE1 are ok the next day (smells like vinegar); and the GE2's are ok once dried for 2 weeks (smells like ammonia). Just need to read the label and make sure it says nothing about mold. If in doubt just get aquarium sealant like ASI or AGA.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Just an FYI-If you set up kiddie pools to breed outdoors you need to avoid anti-algae additives in the liner. I use Intex pools cheap, safe durable.


----------

